# Help understanding lab results



## TracieH (May 20, 2010)

Oops, think I posted this in the wrong place originally.

I was just diagnised with Graves. What does a very high Tyroid Peroxidase antibody mean? Mine is 236 (range is 0-35). What about a high Thyroiglobulin antibody? Mine is 216 (range is 0-40).

The endo. didn't say anything about my lab results.

Other results:
Free t4 1.7 (range 0.9-1.8)
TSH 0.01 (range 0.35-5.5)


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

What did your doctor say - must have said something.

What is your free t3 at the same draw?

I have seen these antibodies in the 1000s in other people.

Depending what your FT-3 level is, antibodies could indicate either Graves' or early stage of Hashi in which cause a temporary hyperthyroid phases.

An RT3u test helps estimate the availability of thyroxin binding globulin (TBG) which can distinguish between hypo from hyper therefore clarifies thyroid levels.

Anything can be happening at this stage so suggest to retest 4 to 6 weeks after your first test to see if levels repeat or if they go to the thyroid range of which thyroid disease you might have. This time with an FT-3 would be helpful.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TracieH said:


> Oops, think I posted this in the wrong place originally.
> 
> I was just diagnised with Graves. What does a very high Tyroid Peroxidase antibody mean? Mine is 236 (range is 0-35). What about a high Thyroiglobulin antibody? Mine is 216 (range is 0-40).
> 
> ...


It sure sounds and looks like you are hyperthyroid.

High TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) are "suggestive"of a myriad of autoimmune diseases most notably thyroid. It is said that high titers mean Hashimoto's but I prefer to say that high titers are "suggestive" of Hashimoto's.

High thyroglobulin is also suggestive of cancer. Please read this.....
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/reprint/59/2/429.pdf

And I am going to suggest that you request a radioactive uptake scan so that can be ruled out. Has your doctor ordered one? Has your doctor discussed a treatment course w/ you?

Welcome to the board.


----------

